# Head in a Jar illusion.



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

This was one of the first "props" I ever made. It worked great and even better inside a cabinet were nobody can touch it. I even used a nice wig for effect.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Totally cool!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That's pretty funny!


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Supa Cool....something else to add to my jar collection


----------

